# I just installed Cycle Country 60" Poly Plow...anybody else?



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I have owned several types and brands of blades, this time I am going to try the poly plow from cycle country. I bought the 60". You are probably going to ask why so many blades?? Well, I guess I am trying to find the perfect blade. I think I am a little crazy...but oh well... I run rubber cutting edges on all of my blades, so I can't wait to see how it works with the poly blade. I will post how the blade is working...anybody else running this style blade?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

pjprod;1524544 said:


> Well, I have owned several types and brands of blades, this time I am going to try the poly plow from cycle country. I bought the 60". You are probably going to ask why so many blades?? Well, I guess I am trying to find the perfect blade. I think I am a little crazy...but oh well... I run rubber cutting edges on all of my blades, so I can't wait to see how it works with the poly blade. I will post how the blade is working...anybody else running this style blade?


What the weight difference between Poly vs Steel

I think you would loose down pressure

I cant hear what you think on Poly


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

The poly is lighter. The reason I switched over to this blade is I am looking for something a bit taller and this blade is 6" taller than standard straight blades, and I am looking for something a bit lighter. I have tried the county style blade and it is too heavy for my machine...plus where I plow, I can't get enough speed to roll the snow with the county blade. As far as down pressure...we shall see how it does..I am not to worried about scraping down to bare pavement as I run a rubber cutting edge. The rubber cutting edge is 1500psi and adds quite a bit of weight to the blade.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

pjprod;1525392 said:


> The poly is lighter. The reason I switched over to this blade is I am looking for something a bit taller and this blade is 6" taller than standard straight blades, and I am looking for something a bit lighter. I have tried the county style blade and it is too heavy for my machine...plus where I plow, I can't get enough speed to roll the snow with the county blade. As far as down pressure...we shall see how it does..I am not to worried about scraping down to bare pavement as I run a rubber cutting edge. The rubber cutting edge is 1500psi and adds quite a bit of weight to the blade.


What type ATV you running

I run a CC 48'' Steel with wings now its 58'' wide on a Polaris 500 I run a 3/8 steel cutting edge and its heavy plow and my front end might drop 1 inch when I lift it 
With independent rear it would sink and plow would want to lift up so I strunted my rear end which I run a Rear tripping pull plow I built now and it has to strunted for it

I want to scrap to bare pavement cleaner it is less salt is needed
It get used mostly on walks and with both blades down It realy cleans well


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a Polaris Sportsman 500. The machine is plenty big enough for a county blade etc. But the machine has to work quite hard with a county blade due to the weight etc...plus I can't get enough speed to roll the snow and take advantage of the style of blade. So, I opted for the poly blade which is lighter and taller than a standard straight blade and not as tall as a county blade. If need be, I can add some weight or a down pressure kit to the blade. But when running a rubber cutting edge, I use 2 steel cutting edges to sandwich the rubber to the blade. so that does add weight to the blade. I have had great success with a rubber cutting edge...it does a good job of scraping. I have a lot of uneven sidewalks and the rubber glides over them quite well. I have spent many times almost going over the handlebars with a steel edge on my blade. Plus with a rubber edge, I do not run plow shoes on my blades. Snow is almost here....I will see how she does and report back....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

pjprod;1526251 said:


> I have a Polaris Sportsman 500. The machine is plenty big enough for a county blade etc. But the machine has to work quite hard with a county blade due to the weight etc...plus I can't get enough speed to roll the snow and take advantage of the style of blade. So, I opted for the poly blade which is lighter and taller than a standard straight blade and not as tall as a county blade. If need be, I can add some weight or a down pressure kit to the blade. But when running a rubber cutting edge, I use 2 steel cutting edges to sandwich the rubber to the blade. so that does add weight to the blade. I have had great success with a rubber cutting edge...it does a good job of scraping. I have a lot of uneven sidewalks and the rubber glides over them quite well. I have spent many times almost going over the handlebars with a steel edge on my blade. Plus with a rubber edge, I do not run plow shoes on my blades. Snow is almost here....I will see how she does and report back....


You have pic or your setup


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd like to have a country blade as well as the straight blade I currently have. The str8 blade will roll the snow good but at a slower speed to keep it from coming over the top. I'd imagine the country blade would not do this? I just got a plow for my truck so the atv might go back to a play toy. Otherwise I might buy a country blade by it self and fab it to the mid mount push tube I currently have.


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Let me give you my opinion of the county blade...I have owned one but I sold it. Where I live, I cannot get enough speed to take advantage of the style of blade to be able to throw and roll the snow off the blade. If you have a long straight driveway, the blade will work quite well, because you can get the proper speed. The county blade is a lot heavier than the straight and poly blade so you have to take that into consideration and the machine will work a bit harder. I hope this helps you.


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

I am very happy with this set-up. I plowed about 8" snow so far with the poly blade and rubber cutting edge. This blade works well on uneven sidewalks..better than any steel blade I owned. I can go quite fast and not worry about flying over the handlebars from hitting an uneven edge. It throws the snow quite far and is much lighter than all the steel blades out there and is about 6" taller than standard straight blades. The lighter blade does a good job of scraping...the first pass is a rough pass, the 2nd pass scrapes quite well. The blade does not "jump" at all either. The lighter blade allows you to push more snow and is less abusive on the machine. So far so good...i'll keep you guys posted...Happy plowing!!


----------

